# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  CULTIVO DEL NOGAL (JUGLANS REGIA) EN EL PERÚ

## Ararat

*CULTIVO DEL NOGAL (Juglans regia) * El cultivo del nogal (Juglans regia) es factible en el Perú en las zonas de la sierra central y sur del Perú que estén entre los 2700 msnm. a 3200 msnm. Especialmente en la sierra centro-sur y sierra sur del Perú.
Las serranías mexicanas y bolivianas tienen el clima semejante a la serranía peruana con oscilaciones anuales de temperaturas de 3.7 a 5.5 º C a más y con épocas de frío invernal en donde la temperatura mínima baja hasta los 4 a 0º C por espacio de tres a cuatro meses, necesidad de frío suficiente para que el nogal empiece a fructificar.
En el Perú hay microclimas a partir de los 2700 a 3200 msnm. a más que reúnen excelentemente estas condiciones, sumado a un exhaustivo estudio edafológico encontraríamos las zonas propicias para el desarrollo de estos cultivos en donde las variedades comerciales en las partes medias a altas serían SERR y CHANDLER, además de las otras variedades como HOWARD, HARTLEY, SUNDLAND, VINA y FRANQUETTE y en las partes medias a bajas las variedades californianas SERR y PEDRO y variedades turcas KAPLAN 86, YALOVA-3, YALOVA-4, YAVUZ, GÜLTEKIN, KAMAN Y TROMPITO (variedad argentina).
También sería necesario implementar tecnologías de injertación y de buenas prácticas agrícolas para que las plantaciones de nogal entren en producción en pocos años (3 a 4 años). 
Tenemos que inculcar a nuestros ingenieros y técnicos en agricultura a sacarle el mayor provecho a los meses de mayo, junio, julio y agosto en donde las temperaturas en la región andina del Perú descienden por debajo de 7ºC. 
El nogal tiene preferencia por zonas continentales como la región andina. 
Regiones sobre el nivel del mar productoras de nogal: 
México: Domingo Arenas-Puebla Altitud 2414 msnm., San Andrés Calpan-Puebla Altitud: 2433 msnm., San Nicolás de los Ranchos-Puebla              Altitud: 2400 msnm.
Bolivia: Villa San Lorenzo–Tarija                              Altitud: 2018 msnm., Quillacollo-Cochabamba Altitud: 2557 msnm.
Argentina: Entre Ríos-Catamarca Altitud: 2097 msnm. 
Les dejo información de interés:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn-F4KITFdg  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-kJ-iEIeUM  http://www.notiboliviarural.com/inde...mos&Itemid=552  http://enlace.comunicacion.gob.bo/in...su-produccion/  http://www.erbol.com.bo/noticia/economia/01052015/valles_de_tarija_principales_proveedores_de_nuez  http://agroingeniero.blogspot.pe/201...r-de-nuez.html  http://www.iniaf.gob.bo/index.php/es...-de-cochabamba  http://www.boliviatv.bo/sitio/socied...a-de-nuez.html  http://www.portalfruticola.com/notic...l-corto-plazo/  *Microclimas de los valles interandinos de la vertiente del Pacífico:*
Hay microclimas como en Huaytará-Huancavelica 2669 msnm., Mollepampa-Huancavelica 2464 msnm., Tambillos-Huancavelica 2700 msnm.,Ticrapo-Huancavelica 2426 msnm., Alaypampa-Ayacucho 2336 msnm., Caraspampa-Ayacucho 2483 msnm., Hanan Huayllas-Ayacucho 2558 msnm., Laramate-Ayacucho 3043 msnm., Locchas-Ayacucho 2776 msnm., Mayacto-Ayacucho 2394 msnm., Taurisma-Arequipa 2606 msnm., Arequipilla-Arequipa 2464 msnm., Acopallpa-Arequipa 2703 msnm., Cotahuasi-Arequipa 2713 msnm., Huanca-Arequipa 2688 msnm., Mollebaya-Arequipa 2566 msnm., Parquipampa-Arequipa 2679 msnm., Quequeña-Arequipa 2530 msnm., Tomepampa-Arequipa 2624 msnm., Yarabamba-Arequipa 2518 msnm., Omate-Moquegua 2371 msnm., Sijuaya-Moquegua 2639 msnm., Huatalaque-Moquegua 2628 msnm., Quele-Moquegua, 2482 msnm., Aricota-Tacna 2839 msnm., Cambaya-Tacna 2533 msnm., Chucatamani-Tacna 2363 msnm., Curibaya-Tacna 2513 msnm, etc., estos microclimas de la vertiente occidental andina tambien se adecuan al cultivo del nogal (Juglans regia).  *Microclimas de los valles interandinos de la vertiente del Atlántico:*
Colcabamba-Huancavelica 3025 msnm., Huaribamba-Huancavelica 3056 msnm., Musucpampa-Huancavelica 2737 msnm., Salcabamba-Huancavelica 3042 msnm., Acosvinchos-Ayacucho 2926 msnm., Acropampa-Ayacucho 2957 msnm., Antabamba-Ayacucho 2850 msnm., Capillapampa-Ayacucho 3040 msnm., Ccanobamba-Ayacucho 3087 msnm., Hueccropampa-Ayacucho 2936 msnm., LLaqhuapampa-Ayacucho 3031 msnm., Pampas-Ayacucho 3008 msnm., Pampachacra-Ayacucho 2947 msnm., Socos-Ayacucho 2882 msnm., Acobamba-Apurímac 2843 msnm., Achibamba-Apurímac 2859 msnm., Andahuaylas-Apurímac 2967 msnm., Antabamba Alta-Apurímac 2907 msnm., Antabamba Baja-Apurímac 2546 msnm., Atumpampa-Apurímac 2981 msnm., Atumpata-Apurímac 2679 msnm., Cassabamba-Apurímac 2916 msnm., Cayhuayoc-Apurímac 2910 msnm., Cocharcas-Apurímac 3004 msnm., Condebamba -Apurímac 2857 msnm., Pomacocha-Apurímac 2928 msnm., Huancapampa-Apurímac 2832 msnm., Huayllapata-Apurímac 2908 msnm., Turrumpampa-Apurímac 2776 msnm., Challabamba-Cusco 2815 msnm., Calca-Cusco 2935 msnm., Caicay-Cusco 3223 msnm., Collipapampa-Cusco 2938 msnm., Cusibamba Bajo-Cusco 2811 msnm., Huascabamba-Cusco 2805 msnm., Huayllabamba-Cusco 2867 msnm., Lucre-Cusco 2938 msnm., Urquillos-Cusco 2928 msnm., estos microclimas de la vertiente oriental andina tambien se adecuan al cultivo del nogal (Juglans regia).  *Microclima valles altiplánicos australes:*
Yunguyo-Puno 3824 msnm., Juli-Puno 3900 msnm., Pomata-Puno 3880 msnm.    *Portainjertos de Nogal: * *Paradox (Juglans hindsíí x Juglans regía)* 
-  Patrón muy vigoroso. 
-  Presenta buen enraizamiento. 
-  Utilizado en condiciones de suelos pesados y húmedos. 
-  Tolerante a suelos salinos y calcáreos. 
-  Resistente a Verticilliúm spp, y menos susceptible a pudrición de raíces que nogal negro. Buen comportamiento en suelos con nemátodos.  *Juglans regia* 
-  Principal patrón en Nogal. Buen enraizamiento. 
-  Induce alta productividad. 
-  Tolerancia media a suelos húmedos, susceptible a pudrición de raíces. 
-  Moderadamente resistente a Verticillium spp.  *Juglans hindsii* 
-  Patrón enanizante, 85% de Juglans regia spp. Induce productividad precoz. 
-  Sensible a Phytophthora spp. 
Muchas gracias y exitos.   *Vivero  Frunac Spa* 
Es una empresa de Chile que se dedica a la producción de  plantas de Nogal variedad Chandler y Serr. 
Producimos bajo estrictos  controles en nuestras instalaciones y en el S.A.G. (Servicio Agrícola y Ganadero).
Producimos nuestras plantas en suelos fumigados y con cobertura plástica con riego tecnificado.
Somos especialistas en este rubro y disponemos de plantas para exportar al Peru.
Favor contactarnos por mail a: contacto@frunac.clTemas similares: Cultivo de esparrago en peru sin secretos !!! Artículo: Perú se abre a la importación de plantas de nogal chilenas EL CULTIVO DE KIWICHA O AMARANTO EN EL PERÚ El cultivo de chirimoya en Perú Cultivo de quinua en el perú

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

O.K. perfecto.

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Vivero Frunac

Vivero Frunac SpA. es una empresa chile que se dedica a la producción de plantas de Nogal variedad Chandler y Serr. Producimos bajo estrictos controles nuestras y del Servicio Agricola y Ganadero.
Producimos nuestra plantas en suelo fumigados y con cobertura Plástica con riego tecnificado.
Somes especialistas en este rubro y disponemos de plantas para exportar al Peru.
favor contactarnos por mail a:  contacto@frunac.cl

----------


## Ararat

Cultivo de nogales excelente idea.

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

The microclimates of the Peruvian Andean valleys are very suitable for the cultivation of European walnut.

----------


## Ararat

Cultivo de nogales excelente idea.

----------


## Ararat

Los inviernos andinos entre mayo y setiembre en donde las temperaturas mínimas bajan por debajo de 7ºC hacen posible el cultivo del nogal europeo (Juglans regia).

----------

